# Hello from Lincoln, Nebraska



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

welcome to beesource seaston....I grew up about 120 miles north of Lincoln in Lemars
Ia,,,,lots of info on beesource that you wont find in the books...some good, some not 
so much,,,,Lots of on the spot type of info...very usefull...good luck..

--McBee7==


----------



## CtyAcres (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome neighbor.


----------



## Missouri Beekeepers (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello Seaston, I am new too. Looking forward to seeing you more on the forum.
Have a great year.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome, I too am a Nebraskan, although I now live in Pa. I was raised in Morrell just west of Scotts Bluff, The Cornhusker state was always a great bee keeping place for me. good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome from Tennessee!


----------



## seaston (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>(did I mention I'm a library lady?)

I think the Lincoln library has a copy of my book... or you can also read my web site, which is the some information, for free online.

I'm 40 miles from Lincoln (used to be only 20).


----------



## seaston (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi Michael

Christy Hemenway's top bar hive book was my starting point, and it convinced me that my bees will be drawing their own comb. 

It's been great to read here that so many are working without foundation in Langsroth hives. I've been reading your website too - so much helpful information!

My main concerns right now are tracking down local stock and/or working up my courage to hive a package onto Kelley's comb guide frames. Will they abscond? Will I be tying crooked comb into position for ages? Both worries go away if I can find at least one good nuc. On medium frames.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome. My Family hails from Rising City. Many of my cousins are still there. Love that place. I bet it is wee bit cold right now.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I was raised in Morrell just west of Scotts Bluff

I graduated from Gering and lived in Mitchell for many years. Actually Morrill is just west of Mitchell... but Mitchell is just west of Scottsbluff. And, of course, Torrington, WY is just west of Morrill. I'd be out East and people would ask me where I was from. I'd say, Mitchell, NE. They'd say, is that near Omaha? I'd say, no, it's almost 500 miles from Omaha. They would look incredulous and say "that's impossible"... 

>My main concerns right now are tracking down local stock and/or working up my courage to hive a package onto Kelley's comb guide frames. Will they abscond?

No reason to believe they are any more likely to abscond on foundationless than on foundation. EHB don't abscond a lot.

>Will I be tying crooked comb into position for ages?

Ages? No. Some? Probably sometime if you keep bees. Once you have one straight comb, bees build parallel combs...

>Both worries go away if I can find at least one good nuc. On medium frames. 

Drop me a line in the spring and we'll see what things look like. I'm not planning to sell nucs, but I like to keep local stock in the local area...


----------

